# Door Dash DC Experience?



## Guest (May 18, 2016)

nt to switch to DoorDash during the week. Thoughts?


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Do it.....first few weeks they show you some love.....then its grinder time.....check out comments in earlier threads about effective strategies....15-20 per hr is doable....but get ready to swallow some pride. Rideshare drivers get a little respect....DD drivers are treated like morons.....Also....most resturaunt people hate DD....so get ready to eat shit from them too.


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> Do it.....first few weeks they show you some love.....then its grinder time.....check out comments in earlier threads about effective strategies....15-20 per hr is doable....but get ready to swallow some pride. Rideshare drivers get a little respect....DD drivers are treated like morons.....Also....most resturaunt people hate DD....so get ready to eat shit from them too.


tahnks for the tips (no pun intended)...signing up for DD this weekin cali.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I've hated the driving distances running a little crazy for doordash but they have shown appreciation a few times with bonuses and triple rates. I even got appreciation in the weekly rag they send out:
"Mr.X recently picked up an order that another driver had disappeared on. *(Dashers, please don't do this!)* Mr.X picked up the order, even though he's out of his regular work area. He's been picking up a lot of slack for DoorDash!!!"


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Baron VonStudley said:


> I've hated the driving distances running a little crazy for doordash but they have shown appreciation a few times with bonuses and triple rates. I even got appreciation in the weekly rag they send out:
> "Mr.X recently picked up an order that another driver had disappeared on. *(Dashers, please don't do this!)* Mr.X picked up the order, even though he's out of his regular work area. He's been picking up a lot of slack for DoorDash!!!"


was that a $3 taco bell order?


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

nighthawk398 said:


> was that a $3 taco bell order?


Those Taco Bell orders and the making of drinks for customers..."I want a half cherry half vanilla coke with lots of ice" are enough to drive me nuts. I don't like that DD started doing this kind of trade but since it is rumored that UBER owns a big chunk of DD I see certain trends that are worth keeping an eye on. UBER philosophy seems to have it's genesis in the Martin Shkreli school of business.


----------

